# Riding In The Philippines (Warning: Lots of pictures!)



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I would just like to share some pictures over a long period of time in our little corner of the Philippines. 
We live in the Cordillera Mountains in the north.

There is a huge variety of riding all over the Philippines and a great MTB community!








































































































































Its usually not a good idea to stand on the loose edge of cliff and carry your 37lb bike while wearing SPD race shoes!





















































What happens when you eat a big lunch before a big climb!



























Sorry for the long post!


----------



## bry3 (Mar 8, 2007)

That looks bad ass!!!


----------



## PeterMiller (Jan 13, 2004)

yeh...looks really sweet!

SPP


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

OK, nice pics and all but where is the gratuitous picture of at least one of those beautiful Filipino women? You can't send in twenty pictures like this and not have at least one with some scenery. It's like cake with no icing or vanilla ice cream with no chocolate syrup.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Nice shots...*

Of course its snowing outside at the moment so the pictures seem a bit unreal today. Lucky you.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Very cool shots. The sky looks gorgeous in a few of them! Thanks for sharing an area that's different from what we usually see


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

dude no need to be sorry.
thanks for the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I hear your snow is melting pretty soon. Our summer break will start this march, thats when the riding really starts! Enjoy the 2007 biking season there! I guess were pretty lucky to have it all year round. But it does, on occasion, get unbearably hot in the summer!


----------



## Kiah (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome pics! I was born and raised in the Philippines but I'm ashamed to admit that I have yet to set foot in the Cordilleras.

BTW, I'm a newbie MTB-er! So far, I'm loving it.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

How far from Quezon city is that or is it on another Island?


----------



## Skywest (Feb 1, 2005)

*WoW!!!!*

I really enjoyed reading your post. So can you tell us a little bit more information on the trail?


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

> Originally posted by *dash*
> How far from Quezon city is that or is it on another Island?


Were pretty much dab smack in the middle of the biggest island (Luzon). Were base out of a Sagada, a small town thats a really special place.



> Originally posted by *Skywest*
> I really enjoyed reading your post. So can you tell us a little bit more information on the trail?


Its not all one trail. Its just a collection of shots we've had over the past few years. I rode a generic hardtail 2 years ago and now I'm riding a freeride bike. 
I guess progressions happens fast when you're young! :thumbsup:


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Skywest said:


> Slowest Filipino on two wheels you'll ever see. Wave as you buzz by. Thanks!


Ummm no that claim to fame is me!


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty sweet pictures. I'll be heading to the Philippines in May in a town called Badoc in the Ilocos. I'm still debating if I'll be bringing my bike or not. My dream one day is to tour the coastal area of Northern Luzon.


----------



## pedalwrench (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, makes me want to go.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

My GF is Filipino and her family wants to take me with them over there. Guess i should bring/rent a bike 

nice action shots


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice pics. I would love to get back to the PI and spend more time sight seeing and riding.


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

More than great pics, I can see that you have great places (open and free like in my country) to ride and make whatever you want!


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

RAD! I don't know if it's just me being a narrow minded American but seeing MTB pics in jungles and other less familiar territories always blows my mind.


----------



## Skywest (Feb 1, 2005)

*nice*



Quarashi said:


> Were pretty much dab smack in the middle of the biggest island (Luzon). Were base out of a Sagada, a small town thats a really special place.
> 
> Its not all one trail. Its just a collection of shots we've had over the past few years. I rode a generic hardtail 2 years ago and now I'm riding a freeride bike.
> I guess progressions happens fast when you're young! :thumbsup:


What is the temperature like during the summer & winter season? Is it true there is a curfew everynight? That would not bother me, I'm asleep by 9p.m....


----------



## Skywest (Feb 1, 2005)

*Oh yeah?*



BelaySlave said:


> Ummm no that claim to fame is me!


We will see about that!


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

check this amazing place:



We have in front the Pisac Inca Fortress. Unique view from this point.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*well..*

we had Kiah post up her pic in an avitar--if that's her and not some famous Pinay starlet!

yes beautiful; i met an absolutely enchanting Pinay while in iraq.

anyway i'd like to bring the mtb over there someday; looks like a fantastic place.



PoorBehavior said:


> OK, nice pics and all but where is the gratuitous picture of at least one of those beautiful Filipino women? You can't send in twenty pictures like this and not have at least one with some scenery. It's like cake with no icing or vanilla ice cream with no chocolate syrup.


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

**

Hi Quarashi

Steve's been inviting the All Terra gang up for some time now - I think they'll be heading up soon (at least King is), wish I could go but work sked is quite hectic...but you'll never know!

For more riding pics, check out this post by Gary (Flipnidaho). Shots mostly from the La Mesa watershed/forest preserve - which is like an oasis in the middle of Quezon City.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=267788


----------



## mauzmon (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice to see these pics.

stubecontinued, Sagada is actually a temperate place compared to other places in the Phils, complete with pine trees. I live in the the concrete jungle of Manila, so I envy Quarashi getting to go riding in Sagada.

Pigtire, there's a guy in the Phils whose done not only the island of Luzon but the Visayas and Mindanao groups of islands also. I can't seem to find the link to the blog though.

Mordy, there's a MTB group in the Phils that'll be glad to take you around. They (we) did a Stag ride for an American forum member a few weeks ago.

Quarashi, keeps those pics coming man!


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## Cisco43 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great pics, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *P.I.-SSer*
> 
> Hi Quarashi
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm steves son, Joey.

You should definitely come up! Everyone who we've take ridding up here has loved it! But i don't suggest bringing single speeds up here, I love my granny!

Thats a beautiful spot wayodh!



> Originally Posted by *Skywest*
> 
> What is the temperature like during the summer & winter season? Is it true there is a curfew everynight? That would not bother me, I'm asleep by 9p.m....


The temperature is very nice from October to January. It does get hot here though but I haven't spent a summer in the lowland for quite some time.

The curfew is mainly for businesses and is will probably only be enforced if you're making a lot of noise at midnight. The only ones who suffer from being out past 9pm are us students.

Heres some shots I just uploaded.
Out on the grassy slopes









A log chute at the end of our most fun downhill. 









I big log with many bashguard/chainring marks on it









The new fork, which I installed just the night before this ride, about to loose its virginity. The small hill that looks like a transition is actually behind the drop and its a pretty flat landing. 









Edit: Forgot about these 2 older ones.



















They're both from the same sick trail.

Thanks for your replies! Hope to get a load more pics once the summer break starts!


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

*Great Pics!*

Thanks for posting the pictures. Nice ASX by the way!


----------



## Cipe (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice!!! Thanks for sharing these pictures. Keep'em coming.


----------



## alyas_dudung (Dec 21, 2012)

nice pics sir... keep them coming... and hope to see more updates...


----------

